# frühs, in der Frühe



## Henryk

> In der Schule habe ich es so gelernt:
> MonatgS= jeden Montag (regelmäßig)
> 
> Aber ich habe öfters von Deutschen Folgendes gehört:
> nachmittagS= am nachmittag (nicht regelmäßig)


 
Merkwürdig, aber wahr. Bei _*frühs (=in der Frühe), mittags (am Mittag), nachmittags (am Nachmittag)*_ und *abends* _*(am Abend)*_ nickt mein Sprachgefühl. Bei beispielsweise _*montags *_ist eindeutig von jedem Montag die Rede.


Die Beispiele können aber genauso gut auch für eine Regelmäßigkeit stehen, je nach Kontext. (jeden Mittag) Ist das etwa stark regional?


----------



## Whodunit

Ich halte "frühs" für umgangssprachlich.

Die anderen (nachmittags, morgens, abends, mittags) stellen für mich eine Regelmäßigkeit dar:

Nachmittags gehe ich immer zum Keyboard-Unterricht.
Ich kann abends nicht schlafen.

Mir fiele nicht ein, "heute/gestern/morgen" mit einem der obigen Wörter zu kombinieren. Ich sage immer "heute Morgen", "gestern Abend" oder "übermorgen Mittag".


----------



## Henryk

Das ist sicherlich umgangssprachlich, wie es hier scheint.

Was erwidert euer Sprachgefühl, wenn es dem folgenden Minidialog begegnet?

A: Na, was machst du morgen?
B: Na ja, frühs ausschlaufen, mittags Fernsehen gucken und abends dann arbeiten.



> Mir fiele nicht ein, "heute/gestern/morgen" mit einem der obigen Wörter zu kombinieren. Ich sage immer "heute Morgen", "gestern Abend" oder "übermorgen Mittag".


Mir auch nicht.


----------



## Whodunit

Henryk said:


> Was erwidert euer Sprachgefühl, wenn es dem folgenden Minidialog begegnet?
> 
> A: Na, was machst du morgen?
> B: Na ja, frühs ausschlaufen, mittags Fernsehen gucken und abends dann arbeiten.


 
Das würde ich so nicht sagen. Lass überall das -s weg und schreibe "mittag" und "abend" groß, schon hast du es, wie ich es sagen würde. Aber das ist SEHR umgangssprachlich (s. unten). Nein, im Ernst: Es muss "früh, ... am Mittag, ... am Abend" heißen.



Acrolect said:


> Das Problem ist aber nicht das Adverb _abends_, sondern die Kombination mit _neulich_. Meinem Sprachgefühl nach sprechen wir bei _neulich_ immer von einem konkreten Ereignis in der Vergangenheit, also mit _past routines_ käme mir das komisch vor.


 
Das ist mir klar. "Neulich" und "Letztens" (umgangssprachlich?) geben einen bestimmten unbekannten Zeitpunkt an, der keine regelmäßige sondern eine einmal stattgefundene Begebenheit angibt.



> _Neulich lief ich jeden Tag eine halbe Stunde_.


 
Du hast Recht, das geht nicht.



> Was mich aber noch interessieren würde, für die in germanistischer Grammatiktheorie Bewanderten, ist, welchen Status diese Konstruktionen haben. Also was ist _Neulich Abend _oder _Gestern Abend_ - OK, Umstandsergänzung der Zeit (oder welcher Terminus immer da verwendet wird), ist aber _Abend_ da ein Nomen und _gestern_ ein Adverb? Eine Kombination von einem Adverb und einem Nomen ist doch normalerweise nicht möglich. *Hmmm?* Deutsch ist syntaktisch relativ komplex.


 
Es sind Temporaladverbien, um den lateinischen Fachbegriff zu verwenden. Wer sagt denn, dass es falsch ist, ein Substantiv und ein Adverb zu verbinden? Schau mal:

heute - Adverb (ohne Frage)
früh - Adverb (auch ohne Frage), DIE Früh gibt es nicht!
Morgen - Substantiv (DER Morgen)
Abend - Substantiv (DER Abend)
Nacht - Substantiv (DIE Nacht)

In anderen Sprachen wird "heute + Substantiv" mit "diese(n) + Substantiv" ausgedrückt. Das könnten wir auch machen, aber wir machen es nicht. Es gibt schon seit Jahrzehnten (-hunderten?) die Wendung "heute morgen", wobei dies zusammen als Temperaladverb angesehen wurde. Wir können aber den Morgen nicht einfach zum Adverb machen, da er nicht allein stehen kann:

"Morgen gehe ich aus, Mittag esse ich und Abend sehe ich fern."

Wenn das so geht (morgen im Sinne von "in the morning"), sind alle drei ein Adverb und können kleingeschrieben werden. Das ist aber standardsprachlich nicht korrekt, deswegen msüsen sie weiterhin als Substantive verwendet werden. Davon, dass ein Substantiv einem Adverb nicht folgen darf, habe ich bisher nichts gehört.


----------



## Acrolect

Whodunit said:


> Es sind Temporaladverbien, um den lateinischen Fachbegriff zu verwenden. Wer sagt denn, dass es falsch ist, ein Substantiv und ein Adverb zu verbinden? Schau mal:
> 
> heute - Adverb (ohne Frage)
> früh - Adverb (auch ohne Frage), DIE Früh gibt es nicht!


Warum nicht? _Gleich in der Früh esse ich ein Müsli._
(oder bin das nur ich und meine Variante?). 



> Es gibt schon seit Jahrzehnten (-hunderten?) die Wendung "heute morgen", wobei dies zusammen als Temperaladverb angesehen wurde.


Temporaladverbiale? (Adverb wäre ja eine Wortkategorie, könnte demnach also keine Zwei-Wort-Phrasen umfassen)


> Wir können aber den Morgen nicht einfach zum Adverb machen, da er nicht allein stehen kann:
> 
> "Morgen gehe ich aus, Mittag esse ich und Abend sehe ich fern."


Wie steht's mit dem Genitiv.

_Des Morgens gehe ich aus..._

Klingt nicht ganz up-to-date, aber OK, das ist auch kein Problem, denn ich verwende eine Nominalphrase als Adverbiale (die nicht unbedingt aus einem Adverb bestehen muss).



> Davon, dass ein Substantiv einem Adverb nicht folgen darf, habe ich bisher nichts gehört.


 
Ich habe nicht gemeint, dass ein Nomen keinem Adverb folgen darf, sondern dass ein Nomen normalerweise nicht näher bestimmt wird von einem Adverb (innerhalb der NP), zumindest nicht prämodifiziert (also vor dem Nomen). _Der _____ Morgen_ - da muss immer ein Adjektiv stehen. Außerdem erwartet man sich bei einem zählbaren Nomen, dass es im Singular mit Artikel (oder etwas Entsprechendem) erscheint. Also außer als Temporaladverbiale funktioniert _Neulich Abend_ nicht als normale Nominalphrase. Das führt mich zu dem Schluss, dass es sich hier um irgendeinen spezielle Konstruktion handelt, wo _Abend _irgendeinen anderen syntaktischen Status hat. Aber das ist möglicherweise eine zu technische Frage für hier.


----------



## Kajjo

Henryk said:


> Was erwidert euer Sprachgefühl, wenn es dem folgenden Minidialog begegnet?
> A: Na, was machst du morgen?
> B: Na ja, frühs ausschlaufen, mittags Fernsehen gucken und abends dann arbeiten.


Ich hatte das Wort _frühs_ noch nie gehört. Es scheint mir regional oder dialektal zu sein. Es ist auf jeden Fall nicht standardsprachlich. Ich würde stattdessen _morgens_ sagen.

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Acrolect said:


> Warum nicht? _Gleich in der Früh esse ich ein Müsli._
> (oder bin das nur ich und meine Variante?).


 
Das Wort heißt "die Früh*e*." 

Dein Satz mag poetisch (vielleicht als _in der Früh'_) korrekt sein, standardsprachlich heißt es aber m. E. "die Früh*e*".



> Temporaladverbiale? (Adverb wäre ja eine Wortkategorie, könnte demnach also keine Zwei-Wort-Phrasen umfassen)


 
Doch, Adverbien können auch mehrere Wortarten sein, die zum Beispiel einen ganzen Satz bestimmen:

Der Blumenkasten steht _hinten rechts_.
_Damals zu DDR-Zeiten_ waren an Mercedes und Opel noch nicht zu denken.
_An einem wunderschönen Morgen_ wachte ich auf und ...
siehe auch Adverbialsatz



> _Des Morgens gehe ich aus..._


 
Ich habe nie bestritten, dass das richtig ist, oder? 



> Ich habe nicht gemeint, dass ein Nomen keinem Adverb folgen darf, sondern dass ein Nomen normalerweise nicht näher bestimmt wird von einem Adverb (innerhalb der NP), zumindest nicht prämodifiziert (also vor dem Nomen). _Der _____ Morgen_ - da muss immer ein Adjektiv stehen. Außerdem erwartet man sich bei einem zählbaren Nomen, dass es im Singular mit Artikel (oder etwas Entsprechendem) erscheint.


 
Du kannst getrost auch ein Adjektiv einsetzen: Der heutige Morgen!

"heute Morgen" ist nur möglich, wenn wir den gesamten Block als Temporaladverb ansehen, denn hier einen Artikel davorzusetzen wäre falsch. Die Duden-Redaktion legt in § 55 (6) eindeutig fest, dass "Ausdrücke, die als Bezeichnung von Tageszeiten nach den Adverbien _vorgestern_, _gestern_, _heute_, _morgen_, _übermorgen_ auftreten" großgeschrieben werden. Ich persönlich schreibe "heute früh" klein, was der Duden auch so im neuesten Band (2006, 24. Auflage) mit gelb unterlegt, d.h. vorschlägt. Die Großschreibung des Wortes "Früh" (aber nur in dieser Konstruktion und nicht in "in der Früh", da es hier "Frühe" heißt!) ist dennoch korrekt, aber neu.


----------



## Acrolect

Whodunit said:


> Das Wort heißt "die Früh*e*."
> 
> Dein Satz mag poetisch (vielleicht als _in der Früh'_) korrekt sein, standardsprachlich heißt es aber m. E. "die Früh*e*".


 
Du hast Recht, in meiner Version ist das -e gekappt, allerdings würde _in der Frühe_ zumindest dort, wo ich lebe, nie jemand sagen, _in der Früh_ ist aber sehr üblich. Also ist im Grunde meine Version gar nicht poetisch hier in Österreich, wo sie auch klar häufiger verwendet wird als jede andere Phrase, die sich auf diese Tageszeit bezieht.



> Doch, Adverbien können auch mehrere Wortarten sein, die zum Beispiel einen ganzen Satz bestimmen:
> 
> Der Blumenkasten steht _hinten rechts_.
> _Damals zu DDR-Zeiten_ waren an Mercedes und Opel noch nicht zu denken.
> _An einem wunderschönen Morgen_ wachte ich auf und ...
> siehe auch Adverbialsatz


 
OK, du scheinst von einem anderen Grammatiksystem auszugehen (vielleicht bin ich zu sehr von der englischen Grammatik geprägt). Für mich sind Adverbien und Adverbiale sehr verschiedene Dinge, das Erste bezeichnet eine (meist nicht genau definierte) Wortart, sprich: eine Klasse von Wörtern, die syntaktisch, semantisch oder andere Ähnlichkeiten aufweisen. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen umfassen solche Klassen nur einzelne Wörter, womit _an einem wunderschönen Morgen_ nicht darunter fallen würde. Adverbiale sind Elemente, die in einem Satz die Umstände eines Ereignisses beschreiben (Ort, Zeit, Ursache, Widersprüche, etc.). Diese können durch verschiedenste Arten von Phrasen ausgedrückt werden, z.B. Präpositionalphrasen _(vor langer Zeit_)_,_ Adverbialphrasen (_damals zu DDR-Zeiten_), Nominalphrases (_Letzten Sonntag_) und Nebensätze (die angesprochenen Adverbialsätze).

Es besteht zwar ein Naheverhältnis zwischen Adverbien und Adverbialen, aber in meinem Verständnis sind es zwei unterschiedliche grammatikalische Kategorien (Wortart und syntaktisch-semantische Funktion). Und deine Beispiele von oben würde ich als Adverbiale einstufen, nicht aber als Adverbien.



> Du kannst getrost auch ein Adjektiv einsetzen: Der heutige Morgen!


Das kannst du zwar machen, aber diese Nominalphrase kann nie als Temporaladverbiale fungieren.

_Der heutige Morgen habe ich dort Frühstück gegessen._

Das hast du natürlich auch nicht behauptet. Ich sage es nur, um den Unterschied zwischen den beiden Arten von NPs aufzuzeigen, also zwischen _der heutige Morgen_ und...



> "heute Morgen" ist nur möglich, wenn wir den gesamten Block als Temporaladverb ansehen, denn hier einen Artikel davorzusetzen wäre falsch.


 
Vielleicht gehe ich überhaupt von einer falschen Annahme aus und in Wahrheit (die ja gar nicht existiert ;-)) ist das wichtigere Wort das Adverb, das dann vom Nomen (in welcher Weise auch immer) modifiziert wird. Also nicht "Abend > welcher? > der von gestern = _gestern Abend_", sondern "_gestern_ > welchen Teil von gestern > den Abend = _gestern Abend_". Macht die Sache aber nicht einfacher.


----------



## Kajjo

Acrolect said:


> allerdings würde _in der Frühe_ zumindest dort, wo ich lebe, nie jemand sagen, _in der Früh_ ist aber sehr üblich. Also ist im Grunde meine Version gar nicht poetisch hier in Österreich


In diesem Falle ist die Form dann dialektisch und sollte gemäß unseren Forumsregeln nicht verwendet oder aber "_wenn unvermeidbar" _speziell gekennzeichnet werden.



> Für mich sind Adverbien und Adverbiale sehr verschiedene Dinge


Ich stimme Deiner Erklärung und Unterscheidung zu!

Kajjo


----------



## Acrolect

Kajjo said:


> In diesem Falle ist die Form dann dialektisch und sollte gemäß unseren Forumsregeln nicht verwendet oder aber "_wenn unvermeidbar" _speziell gekennzeichnet werden.


 
Es ist eben die Frage, ob das dialektal ist oder standardsprachlich. Ich habe gerade gegoogelt und da habe ich auf deutschen Sites _in der Früh_ 287.000 mal gefunden (_in der Frühe_ übrigens nur 90.000 mal), auf österreichischen 250.000 mal (gegenüber 2.000 Vorkommen von _in der Frühe_). Ich muss noch einmal das österreichische Wörterbuch überprüfen, aber es könnte sein, dass es sich hier um eine Wendung des österreichischen Standards handelt, der sich natürlich vom bundesdeutschen und schweizerischen unterscheidet, ohne deshalb dialektal und daher regional zu sein und ohne einem der beiden anderen unterlegen zu sein.


----------



## veritàNONesiste

Kajjo said:


> In diesem Falle ist die Form dann dialektisch und sollte gemäß unseren Forumsregeln nicht verwendet oder aber "_wenn unvermeidbar" _speziell gekennzeichnet werden.
> Kajjo


 


Acrolect said:


> Es ist eben die Frage, ob das dialektal ist oder standardsprachlich.
> Ich muss noch einmal das österreichische Wörterbuch überprüfen, aber es könnte sein, dass es sich hier um eine Wendung des österreichischen Standards handelt ... ohne deshalb dialektal und daher regional zu sein und ohne einem der beiden anderen unterlegen zu sein.


 
Also meine Lieben und Liebenden ...

ich habe jetzt das Österreichische Wörterbuch sowie auch den Duden vor mir liegen und beide haben klarerweise einen Eintrag zu Früh-e
Duden: 
*Frühe*, die; in der Frühe, in aller Frühe; bis in die Früh
Ö WB:
*früh*; ... // Früh die; in der Früh, in aller Früh, heute Früh; -> Frühe; .... // Frühe die; in der Frühe, in aller Frühe; -> Früh

also ich würde sagen, dass beide gleichwertig anzusehen und einsetzbar ist - es geht also nicht um standardsprachlich korrektes und dialektales (demnach standardsprachlich falsches) Deutsch, sondern um persönliche Präferenzen, die eventuell regional zuzuordnen (jedoch nicht eindeutig als ö. oder d. gekennzeichnet) sind.

Oder ist 'Früh' doch als dialektal zu betrachten, da es im dt. Duden nicht als eindeutiger bzw. eigenständiger Eintrag aufscheint, im ö WB jedoch beide Versionen gegeben sind.
Ist das, was im ö WB steht also in Wahrheit D ) keine Standardsprache (ergo falsch)?


----------



## Whodunit

Gut, Acrolect, ich muss zugeben, dass ich dir nicht ganz richtig gefolgt bin. Adverbien sind natürlich etwas anderes als Adverbiale. Ich nenne Letzte jedoch "Adverbiale Bestimmung", deswegen war ich mir nicht ganz sicher, worauf du hinaus wolltest. Wie dem auch sei, ich habe "Adverbien" und "Adverbiale Bestimmung" kurzerhand zusammengefasst, jedoch sind sie etwas anderes, da hast du Recht.

"Heute" ist ein Adverb, "heute Morgen" ist eine Adverbiale Bestimmung. Können wir uns darauf einigen? 

Ob wir "die Früh" verwenden dürfen oder nicht, weiß ich nicht. Ich sage es überhaupt nicht - weder mit noch ohne e. Es klingt mir ohnehin schon poetisch, also streiten wir uns nicht darüber. Ob ein österreichischer Ausdruck als standardsprachlich oder dialektal dargestellt werden sollte, haben wir auch schon einmal diskutiert. Ich halte es für einen Dialekt wie "Friesisch" oder "süddeutsch". Es ist kein richtiger Dialekt, aber auch keine eigentständige Sprache wie Niederländisch oder Schweizerdeutsch. Darüber möchte ich jetzt jedoch nicht diskutieren.


----------



## Kajjo

veritàNONesiste said:


> Ist das, was im ö WB steht also in Wahrheit D ) keine Standardsprache (ergo falsch)?


Wir hatten diese unerfreuliche Diskussion über Normen und Standards schon mal. Sicherlich kann man "Österreichisches Standarddeutsch" als österreichisches Standarddeutsch bezeichnen, aber meines Erachtens eben nicht einfach als Standarddeutsch.

Unser Maßstab sollte hier der Sprachstandard sein, den die weit überwiegende Mehrheit von Deutsch-als-Fremdsprache-Schülern lernt. Wir sollten uns an dem Ziel orientieren, Schülern, Bewerbungsschreibern, Übersetzern und so weiter eine Sprache zu vermitteln, mit der sie optimal kommunizieren und minimal negativ auffallen. Dies ist bei regionalen, dialektalen oder umgangssprachlichen Fassungen eben nicht gegeben und daher sollten wir solche Aspekte explizit erwähnen oder ganz weglassen.

Ich finde es völlig OK, wenn Du schreiben würdest "österreichisch auch:" -- das läßt völlig offen, ob Du es nun vielleicht zu Recht zur Standardsprache zählst oder jemand anders es als regional einstuft. Es ist eben einfach österreichisch und so kann man es doch auch vorurteilsfrei bezeichnen, oder?

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:


> Ob wir "die Früh" verwenden dürfen oder nicht, weiß ich nicht. Ich sage es überhaupt nicht - weder mit noch ohne e.


So geht es mir auch. Schon die Wortwahl, unabhängig von der Schreibweise, hat etwas regionales an sich. Eine gute Empfehlung für Deutsch-als-Fremsprache-Schüler ist dieses Wort auf keinen Fall. 

Die beste hochsprachliche Fassung wäre "morgens".

Kajjo


----------



## beclija

Ich möchte die alte Diskussion, an der ich ja auch beteiligt war, nicht unbedingt wiederaufleben lassen. Dennoch möchte ich zwischen verschiedenen Typen "regionaler" Ausdrücke unterscheiden (analog auf syntaktische Konstruktionen zu übertragen):

(a) Ein regionaler, auch in seinem Verbreitungsgebiet als dialektal geltender Begriff steht einem einheitlichen standardsprachlichen Begriff gegenüber. Hier ist unbedingt der standardsprachliche Begriff zu verwenden, der regionale ist nur dann erwähnenswert, wenn entweder (i) explizit nach umgangssprachlichen Synonymen gefragt wird, oder er (ii) im Rahmen einer eher sprachwissenschaftlichen und nicht primär didaktischen Diskussion interessante Fragen anspricht, die durch das standarddeutsche Äquivalent unberührt bleiben. In beiden Fällen ist er explizit zu kennzeichnen.

(b) Ein regionaler Begriff steht einem gesamtdeutschen Begriff gegenüber, wobei der regionale innerhalb (eines Teils) seines Verbreitungsgebiets nicht als dialektal gilt: In diesem Falle ist nach Möglichkeit der gesamtdeutsche Begriff zu verwenden, ein Hinweis auf den regionalen (wenn sein regionaler Charakter explizit gemacht wird) sollte jedoch immer willkommen sein. Ein Beispiel hierfür ist etwa "Morgen" vs. "Früh(e)". Allerdings ist zu bedenken, dass selbst einem Muttersprachler oft nicht bekannt ist, dass einer der beiden Begriffe nicht gesamtdeutsch ist (oder nicht im gesamten deutschen Sprachraum den gleichen Status besitzt) - ein Nichterwähnen des regionalen Charakters ist somit zwar zu korrigieren, nicht jedoch zu verurteilen.

(c) Es gibt keinen einheitlich als standardsprachlich anerkannten Begriff, der in einer Region übliche Ausdruck gilt in der anderen als ebenso dialektal oder falsch oder ist sogar unbekannt wie umgekehrt. Hier ist nach bestem Wissen auf _alle _Begriffe hinzuweisen, wobei jedoch niemand ein Vorwurf daraus gemacht werden sollte, dass er oder sie die jeweils anderen nicht kennt oder (da für dialektal gehalten) nicht für erwähnenswert hält. Das beste Beispiel hierfür ist wohl die juristische Terminologie; andere Beispiele könnten etwa sein: _das _Cola vs. _die _Cola; Karotte vs. Möhre, etc. - oder in der Syntax: "habe gelegen" vs. "bin gelegen". Der Grund dafür, in solchen Fällen (nach bestem Wissen) alle Varianten anzuführen ist, dass man hier mit der norddeutschen Version in Österreich ebenso suboptimal kommuniziert und negativ auffällt wie umgekehrt.

Was Begriffe der ersten beiden Kategorien betrifft, stimme ich mit Kajjo, Whodunit und anderen also vollständig überein. Der Unterschied ist einzig, dass Ihr die Existenz von Begriffen der dritten Kategorie implizit leugnet.

Nachtrag: "frühs" ist mir auch noch nicht untergekommen.


----------



## Kajjo

beclija said:


> Was Begriffe der ersten beiden Kategorien betrifft, stimme ich mit Kajjo, Whodunit und anderen also vollständig überein.


Das beruhigt mich jetzt sehr. Ich befürchtete schon, Du wolltest uns unsere eigenen Forumsregeln erklären. Deine Ausführung sind ziemlich anmaßend, wenn man bedenkt, daß sie sich nicht exakt mit dem Verhaltenskodex decken und irgendwie nach Anweisung klingen. Wie auch immer, ausreichend ähnlich sind Deine Gedanken immerhin.



> Der Unterschied ist einzig, dass Ihr die Existenz von Begriffen der dritten Kategorie implizit leugnet.


Falsch. Hier leugnet niemand etwas, sondern wir sind viel eher der Meinung, daß in dem Konfliktfall "Standard Hochdeutsch" gegen "Österreichisch" im Sinne Deiner Kategorie 3, einfach der breiten Mehrheit und der lebensnahen Schulrealität von Deutsch-als-Ausländer-Schülern der hochsprachliche Ausdruck bevorzugt werden sollte. Sprachschüler haben bereits genug zu lernen, als daß es sinnvoll oder lohnend erscheint, österreichische Spezialfälle zu diskutieren -- außer eben in den Fällen, in denen es konkret um Österreichisch geht.

Was Du leugnest, ist doch die Tatsache, daß Österreichisch einzig aufgrund seiner nationalen Sonderstellung überhaupt als solches definiert ist. Ansonsten könnte man die österreichischen Dialekte einfach genauso behandeln wie alle anderen Dialekte auch. Österreich ist Staatsmacht und gibt Lexika heraus. OK. Würde Sachsen das auch machen, würden plötzlich alle sächsischen Formen als neuer Alternativstandard gelten? Wohl kaum.

Kajjo


----------



## beclija

Im Falle von Sprachschülern, deren Lehrer nur den bundesdeutschen Standard kennen (was leider sehr oft der Fall ist), gebe ich Dir recht - hier ist niemand gedient, wenn davon abweichende Varianten propagiert werden. 

Wenn es jedoch um (Dein Beispiel) Bewerbungsschreiben geht, sind mMn nach bestem Wissen alle regionalen Standards anzuführen, um (Dein Argument) optimale Kommunikation und minimales negatives Auffallen sicherzustellen. Wir können nicht von vornherein davon ausgehen, dass sich der Fragesteller in Hamburg und nicht in Wien bewerben will.

Und, ja: Wenn Sachsen Staatsmacht wäre und Lexika herausgäbe, würde mir der sächsische Standard als ebenbürtig mit dem bundesdeutschen, schweizerischen und österreichischen gelten. Man beachte übrigens, dass ich (abgesehen von dem Beispiel mit juristischer Terminologie) nicht darauf bestehe, dass regionale Standards mit Staaten koinzidieren müssen: Siehe etwa die Auxiliarwahl oder Möhre/Karotte - in beiden Fällen ist die "südliche" Variante weit über Österreich hinaus verbreitet und wird weit über Österreich hinaus als Standard angesehen. Und ich bleibe dabei, dass es bei Begriffen/Konstruktionen der Kategorie (c) keine unumstrittene standarddeutsche Lösung gibt - also ist die beste praktische Lösung, alle standardsprachlichen Begriffe (nach bestem Wissen) anzuführen, und niemand einen Vorwurf für etwas zu machen, was er oder sie nicht wissen konnte.

Ach ja: Es ist sicher richtig, dass sich meine Definitionen nicht mit exakt mit dem Verhaltenskodex decken, aber meiner Meinung nach nur, da bestimmte Fälle im Verhaltenskodex nicht klar angesprochen werden. Ich glaube nicht, dass das in irgendeiner Weise dem Verhaltenskodex widerspricht.

Und um auf einen anderen Thread anzuspielen: "eben" vs. "halt" würde ich irgendwie zwischen (a) und (b) ansiedeln, gebe Dir also auch hier recht.


----------



## beclija

Kajjo said:


> Was Du leugnest, ist doch die Tatsache, daß Österreichisch einzig aufgrund seiner nationalen Sonderstellung überhaupt als solches definiert ist. Ansonsten könnte man die österreichischen Dialekte einfach genauso behandeln wie alle anderen Dialekte auch.


Eben das ist es, was Ihr nicht zu verstehen scheint: Niemand hier, mich eingeschlossen, möchte österreichischen Dialekt  (etwa deckungsgleich mit meiner Kategorie (a)) propagieren. Was jedoch manche nicht zu begreifen scheinen ist, dass die Vorstellungen davon, was welcher Sprachschicht (Dialekt, Umgangssprache, formale Hochsprache) angehört, regional unterschiedlich sind - und zwar nicht strikt nach Staatsgrenzen.


----------



## Acrolect

Kajjo said:


> Ich befürchtete schon, Du wolltest *uns unsere* eigenen Forumsregeln erklären.


 
Wer sind _wir_ hier eigentlich?



> Was Du leugnest, ist doch die Tatsache, daß Österreichisch einzig aufgrund seiner nationalen Sonderstellung überhaupt als solches definiert ist. Ansonsten könnte man die österreichischen Dialekte einfach genauso behandeln wie alle anderen Dialekte auch.


 
Die österreichischen Dialekte werden genauso behandelt wie alle anderen Dialekte (oder meinst du eigentlich "... dann könnte man das Österreichische einfach genauso als Dialekt behandeln wie alle anderen Dialekte?). Es geht ja um den österreichischen Standard, der genauso eine kodifizierte Variante ist wie der bundesdeutsche (wenngleich auch eines deutlich kleineren Staates). Natürlich hängt das mit der Staatsmacht von Österreich dazu, weil es eben einer solchen bedarf für eine durchsetzungsfähige Kodifizierung (aber das müsste ja für die Bundesrepublik auch gelten).

Ich finde beclijas Differenzierungen (und die Argumentation dazu) sehr, sehr überzeugend. Das gehört zum Besten, was ich hier im Forum gelesen habe.


----------



## gaer

List of sentences

I think there are four or five examples on just this page of "in der Früh" used by "Der Spiegel".

And:

Results 1 - 10 of about 746,000 for "in der Früh".
Results 1 - 10 of about 148,000 for "in der Frühe".

However, for frühs:

Kalt en Markt in Ortenberg Wo Fürst und Fußballstar dem Frohsinn frönten Premierenbier floß für wohltätige Zwecke / Großes Interesse an Pferdeschau / *Frühs* choppen mit Talkshow ORTENBERG. (Quelle: _Frankfurter Rundschau 1992_) 

I'm making no conclusions, only showing what I've found.

Gaer


----------



## beclija

"Frühs choppen" is a wrong partition of "Frühschoppen" (correct: Früh-schoppen). I googled some examples of "frühs" as well, but it's not particularly familiar to me even though I'm from a region where "die Früh" or "in der Früh" are quite commonly used.

BTW: Danke für die Blumen, Acrolect!


----------



## gaer

beclija said:


> "Frühs choppen" is a wrong partition of "Frühschoppen" (correct: Früh-schoppen). I googled some examples of "frühs" as well, but it's not particularly familiar to me even though I'm from a region where "die Früh" or "in der Früh" are quite commonly used.


As I said, I made no conclusions, just linked to what I found, and I had no time to check anything. My point was that it does not seem to show up at all on the Leipzig site. 

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

Acrolect said:


> Es geht ja um den österreichischen Standard, der genauso eine kodifizierte Variante ist wie der bundesdeutsche (wenngleich auch eines deutlich kleineren Staates).


Österreichisch als gleichwertigen Standard zu bezeichnen geht an der Lebensrealität von einem Großteil aller Deutsch-als-Fremdspracher-Schüler vorbei. Österreichisch würde ohne den dazugehörigen Kleinstaat einfach nur ein paar Dialekte beitragen.



> Ich finde beclijas Differenzierungen (und die Argumentation dazu) sehr, sehr überzeugend. Das gehört zum Besten, was ich hier im Forum gelesen habe.


Ich habe da seltsamerweise genau den gegenteiligen Eindruck. Anhänger von Dialekten und Befürworter von "Östereichisch als Standard" mögen in solchen Aussagen wohl aber ihren Nährboden finden.

Ich werde mich jetzt wieder der Sprachberatung zuwenden, anstatt der Verherrlichung von Dialekten meine Zeit zu opfern.

Kajjo


----------



## beclija

Kajjo said:


> Österreichisch als gleichwertigen Standard zu bezeichnen geht an der Lebensrealität von einem Großteil aller Deutsch-als-Fremdspracher-Schüler vorbei. Österreichisch würde ohne den dazugehörigen Kleinstaat einfach nur ein paar Dialekte beitragen.


Wir sollten hier jedoch nicht von hypothetischen Fällen sprechen, sondern von der Realität; ob es anders besser wäre oder schlechter, ist eine Meinungsfrage, um die es hier nicht geht. Und niemand hat bestritten, dass den meisten Sprachschülern mit der jeweils am weitesten verbreiteten Variante am meisten gedient ist.



Kajjo said:


> Ich habe da seltsamerweise genau den gegenteiligen Eindruck. Anhänger von Dialekten und Befürworter von "Östereichisch als Standard" mögen in solchen Aussagen wohl aber ihren Nährboden finden.


Du scheinst den Unterschied zwischen Dialekt und regionalem Standard nicht begreifen zu wollen; ich traue Dir zu, in begreifen zu können. In diesem Falle kann ich Dir auch nicht helfen.



Kajjo said:


> Ich werde mich jetzt wieder der Sprachberatung zuwenden, anstatt der Verherrlichung von Dialekten meine Zeit zu opfern.


Was immer "Verherrlichung" hier heißen soll - mir geht es nur darum, die Realität der deutschen Sprache in all ihrer Vielschichtigkeit darzustellen.


----------



## Jana337

Acrolect said:


> Wer sind _wir_ hier eigentlich?


Das möchte ich hier jetzt klären. 

Der relevante Teil des Verhaltenskodexes:


> Generell haben Antworten auf Deutsch* in der deutschen Hochsprache* zu erfolgen. Erläuterungen zu mundartlichen und regionalen Varianten sollten nur dann gegeben und als solche klar gekennzeichnet werden, *wenn der Fragesteller konkret danach fragt* oder die Informationen* unmittelbar notwendig *sind, um die Frage erschöpfend zu beantworten.


Dieser Aufsatz wurde eingegliedert, weil es früher des Öfteren passiert war, dass einige Mitglieder (und nicht unbedingt Neulinge) ohne Rücksicht auf die Bedürfnisse der Fragesteller unpassende Antworten angeboten hatten - zum Beispiel umgangssprachliche Vorschläge (obwohl aus der Frage klar herauszulesen war, dass die Antwort zu offiziellen Zwecken vonnöten war) oder eben stark regional bedingte (ohne dass aus der Fragestellung deutlich war, dass sie erwünscht waren).

Da Deutschland unter den deutschsprachigen Ländern am größten ist und da im Deutschunterricht in der Regel vom deutschen Sprachgebrauch ausgegangen wird, gilt im Forum ein vollkommen praktischer Usus: Der deutsche Standard wird als sozusagen Forumdefault angesehen. Von unseren österreichischen und schweizerischen Mitglieder erwarten wir, dass sie jegliche Abweichungen als solche kennzeichnen, insofern sie sich ihrer bewusst sind (auf die Unselbständigkeit dieser Wahrnehmung hat Beclija schon hingewiesen), und unsere deutschen Mitglieder werden gebeten, uns alle auf die von den Österreichern und den Schweizern nicht erkannten Abweichungen aufmerksam zu machen. Das soll natürlich nicht heißen, dass das deutsche Deutsch als überlegen gilt. Die Gründe sind, wie gesagt, äußerst praktisch.

Ein weiser Spruch besagt, dass Sprache ein Dialekt mit Armee und Marine ist. Nun, es gab auch Zeiten, wo Österreich ein mächtiger Staat war und Deutschland ein kläglicher Haufen von Zwergstaaten. Wenn alles ein anderes Ende genommen hätte, würden wir vielleicht die jetzige Debatte mit ausgetauschten Vorzeichen führen.

Beclijas Analyse (im Beitrag 15) ist meiner Meinung nach ein Volltreffer. So genau haben es die Moderatoren mit dem Verhaltenskodex beabsichtigt. Unter anderem behauptet Beclija, dass das Verhaltenskodex einiges offen lässt, weil es viele Fälle nicht anspricht. Das sehen wir auch so und sind stolz darauf. Eine genauere Regelung würden wir für einen Fehler halten, zumal sich die Kategorien von Vornherein nicht eingrenzen lassen! Umstrittene Fälle werden immer wieder vorkommen und die Unterschieden müssen hier ausgetragen werden. Macht doch Spaß, oder? 

Um das Wohlbefinden der Ausländer im Forum sollte man nicht bangen: Wer diesen Diskussionen folgen kann, der wird es auch vermögen, daraus ein Fazit zu ziehen.

Jana


----------



## Kajjo

beclija said:


> Wir sollten hier jedoch nicht von hypothetischen Fällen sprechen, sondern von der Realität


Aha. Dann fang doch vielleicht einfach damit an? Die Lebensrealität der überwältigenden Mehrheit der Sprachschüler wird kein Verständnis dafür aufbringen, wenn sie irgendwo blöde auffallen, weil sie einen österreichischen Regionalismus verwenden. Realität ist, daß nur Österreicher österreichisches Deutsch benötigen.



> Du scheinst den Unterschied zwischen Dialekt und regionalem Standard nicht begreifen zu wollen; ich traue Dir zu, in begreifen zu können. In diesem Falle kann ich Dir auch nicht helfen.


Ich denke, ich bin hinreichend bekannt dafür, verstehen _zu wollen_. Wo es aber nicht viel zu verstehen gibt, kann ich auch nicht helfen. Fakt ist doch, daß ein Muttersprachler (und ich zähle Österreicher dazu!), der in einem Sprachforum als Muttersprachler Antworten gibt, eine so ausgeprägte Sprachbeherrschung besitzen sollte, daß es für ihn problemlos möglich ist zu erkennen, welche Vokabeln oder grammatischen Strukturen regional, mundartlich, dialektal oder in welcher Form auch immer nicht _zum Standard gehörend_ sind. Wir haben hier nur ein Kriterium: Gehört es zur deutschen Hochsprache? Deine Kategorien 2 und 3 tragen nicht zur Beantwortung dieser Frage bei, bis auf ganz wenige Einzelfälle vielleicht -- wobei die meisten dieser Einzelfälle durch Duden oder Wahrig eindeutig geklärt werden können. Wortreiche, aber sinnfreie Analysen mögen Eindruck schinden, tragen aber sprachlich rein gar nichts bei, was nicht schon vorher durch unseren präzisen, prägnanten Kodex geregelt gewesen wäre -- und mehr muß auch gar nicht geregelt werden.



> Was immer "Verherrlichung" hier heißen soll - mir geht es nur darum, die Realität der deutschen Sprache in all ihrer Vielschichtigkeit darzustellen.


Genau das ist mir klar. Nur ist dieses Forum nicht dazu gedacht, die Vielschichtigkeit der Mundarten, Regionalismen und was immer zu demonstrieren. Du hast Dir eigene Ziele gesetzt -- leider weichen sie von unserer Zielsetzung ab. Das scheinst Du einfach nicht zu begreifen. Es gibt in der Tat einige wenige Threads, in denen dieses Wissen wertvoll und gefragt ist, aber im Regelfall muß eben nicht regionale Vielschichtigkeit, sondern hochsprachliche Klarheit herrschen.

Kajjo


----------



## Jana337

> Nur ist dieses Forum nicht dazu gedacht, die Vielschichtigkeit der Mundarten, Regionalismen und was immer zu demonstrieren.


Doch. Unser Forum ist nicht nur eine Sprachberatung für Anfänger. Diese dürfen natürlich nicht verwirrt werden - hier sind wir uns einig und ich glaube, wir kommen damit ganz gut klar.


> Du hast Dir eigene Ziele gesetzt -- leider weichen sie von unserer Zielsetzung ab.


Mit so einer engen Zielsetzung wäre das Deutschforum im Rahmen von WordReference wirklich einzigartig.


----------



## Kajjo

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Es gibt in der Tat einige wenige Threads, in denen dieses Wissen wertvoll und gefragt ist, aber im Regelfall muß eben nicht regionale Vielschichtigkeit, sondern hochsprachliche Klarheit herrschen.





			
				Jana said:
			
		

> Mit so einer engen Zielsetzung wäre das Deutschforum im Rahmen von WordReference wirklich einzigartig.


Seit wann hast auch Du Probleme, meine Absätze ganz zu lesen? Ich habe ausdrücklich erwähnt, daß dieses Wissen in _bestimmten Threads_ wertvoll sein kann, aber im Regelfall eben nicht ist. Und genauso ist es doch? Natürlich kann man beliebig viele Threads eröffnen, in denen es ausschließlich um österreichischen Dialekt oder regionale Vokabeln geht -- wenn es denn das Thema dieser Threads ist, kann das stimulierend, wissenswert und normaler, akzeptierter Umgang dieses Forums  sein.  So haben wir es immer gehalten und so ist es auch sinnvoll und "vielschichtig". Es kann aber nicht sein, daß entgegen der sinnvollen Grundregeln in jedem x-beliebigen Thread "vielschichtig" irgendwelche Varianten erklärt werden, obwohl sie gar nicht zum Thema passen und in der Tat verwirren können. Genau darum geht es mir und da waren sich eigentlich früher auch alle einig.

Irgendwie merkwürdig, warum so einfache Sachverhalte nicht pragmatisch gesehen werden können.

Kajjo


----------



## Henryk

> Zufrieden an einem Stück Eiskonfekt ________(17), sitzen sie abends im ausverkauften Kino.


 
Das ist aus einer Aufgabe für einen Deutschlerner. Nein, ich möchte nicht wissen, was Nummer 17 ist, sondern, wie ihr den Satz findet, besonders das Wörtchen "abends".  Aus dem Text geht hervor, dass nicht jeder gemeint ist.


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> Die Lebensrealität der überwältigenden Mehrheit der Sprachschüler wird kein Verständnis dafür aufbringen, wenn sie irgendwo blöde auffallen, weil sie einen österreichischen Regionalismus verwenden. Realität ist, daß nur Österreicher österreichisches Deutsch benötigen.


Kajjo, let share my viewpoint. Please tell me if you disagree.

When I think of "standard usage", I immediately think of language that will be understood by as many people as possible. (I am not defining "standard". I'm merely presenting my own viewpoint.) I attempt to communicate as clearly as possible by using the most common words possible when there are clear choices. 

There are some words that are regional and cannot be avoided. Think of these pairs:

elevator/lift
flashlight/torch
truck/lorry

However, there are not a many words like these. When reading well-written English, it is sometimes possible to read several pages without being able to identify the nationality of the writer. Even spelling variations are not as problematical as many people might guess.

I have always assumed the same thing is true of German. (Let's ignore the problem of German orthography right now, which is a thorny problem.)

When I write in WR, I deliberately choose words that I feel will be equally well understood by people living in any English-speaking country in the world. For this reason I attemp to avoid anything that might cause confusion. 

I appreciate it when our German-speaking members do the same thing in German. When reading German, non-standard usage confuse me when it is not clearly marked as such.

I don't think anyone wishes to discourage people from _*asking questions*_ about any word or usage, standard or non-standard. Let's make that clear. We are looking for _*clear answers*_. Do you agree?

When people ask questions about standard usage vs. non-standared usage (clearly looking for a simple, clear answers) and receive responses that mix standard and non-standard usage, I believe they are overwhelmed—if the answers are not very clearly expressed. So I see the issue as being one of clarity. 


> Fakt ist doch, daß ein Muttersprachler (und ich zähle Österreicher dazu!), der in einem Sprachforum als Muttersprachler Antworten gibt, eine so ausgeprägte Sprachbeherrschung besitzen sollte, daß es für ihn problemlos möglich ist zu erkennen, welche Vokabeln oder grammatischen Strukturen regional, mundartlich, dialektal oder in welcher Form auch immer nicht zum Standard gehörend sind.


I agree with you, and let me explain why: when students ask me about usage in English, I am very careful about my answers. Not all people are. They answer quickly and carelessly. Misleading answers bother me as much as wrong answers; they often contain both correct and incorrect information, or they contain so much information that I have no idea what point is being made.


> Nur ist dieses Forum nicht dazu gedacht, die Vielschichtigkeit der Mundarten, Regionalismen und was immer zu demonstrieren.


I believe your comment is aimed at the style of answers, not questions. Am I correct?

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:


> However, there are not a many words like these. When reading well-written English, it is sometimes possible to read several pages without being able to identify the nationality of the writer. Even spelling variations are not as problematical as many people might guess. I have always assumed the same thing is true of German.


You are right. It is easily possible to use only words that are understood in all German native countries. I believe I always do so (or mark the few exceptions).



> I appreciate it when our German-speaking members do the same thing in German. When reading German, non-standard usage confuse me when it is not clearly marked as such.


Exactly my opinion.



> I don't think anyone wishes to discourage people from _*asking questions*_ about any word or usage, standard or non-standard. Let's make that clear. We are looking for _*clear answers*_. Do you agree?


I could not agree more. That is exactly what I meant and how we operated here very successfully.



> I believe your comment is aimed at the style of answers, not questions. Am I correct?


Totally correct. Thank you very much for understanding me and expressing these thoughts. I felt rather lonely with my reasonable and conservative approach of clarity and helpfulness.

We always answered every question about regionalisms with enthusiam, as we also do so with slang, vulgarity, Old-German or any other issue related to our dear language. But I will not dive into explaining vulgar terms, regional terms, dialectal terms and so on when _not_ being asked for. It has never been our style to "offer the greatest variety" whether it does fit or not, but to "offer the greatest value" which in most cases lies in clarity, preciseness and thoughtfulness. 

Whoever wants to celebrate Austrian German is free to open a thread with an interesting topic. It's so easy. There's no reason to push in into threads where it is off-topic. There is nothing bad about questions asked and answered.

Thanks,
Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> Whoever wants to celebrate Austrian German is free to open a thread with an interesting topic. It's so easy. There's no reason to push in into threads where it is off-topic. There is nothing bad about questions asked and answered.


Well, I would not use the words "celebrate Austrian German." 

If the popluation figures I just checked are close to correct, Austria has about one-tenth the population of Germany

While eight million or more people may seem a small number in today's overpopulated world, I have to give a bit of extra "respect" to a nation that once played such a huge role in world history. 

Most important is that we keep as many members as possible active in this forum. Granted, too many answers are sometimes confusing and unnecessary, but in some discussions receiving answers from people with very divergent views enriches all of us.

Language is such an unpredictable and curious thing. 

Gaer


----------



## starrynightrhone

gaer said:


> Well, I would not use the words "celebrate Austrian German."
> 
> If the popluation figures I just checked are close to correct, Austria has about one-tenth the population of Germany
> 
> While eight million or more people may seem a small number in today's overpopulated world, I have to give a bit of extra "respect" to a nation that once played such a huge role in world history.
> 
> Most important is that we keep as many members as possible active in this forum. Granted, too many answers are sometimes confusing and unnecessary, but in some discussions receiving answers from people with very divergent views enriches all of us.
> 
> Language is such an unpredictable and curious thing.
> 
> Gaer


 
Thank you very much for that Gaer. I don't think anybody wants to patriotically celebrate Austrian German here, we just want to make it visible (from time to time). 

From a pragmatic point of view German German might be preferred, but from a sociolinguistic point of view it's strange to equate High-German with the German German standard. 

I already started to feel very uneasy about this discussion.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Ich hatte das Wort _frühs_ noch nie gehört. Es scheint mir regional oder dialektal zu sein. Es ist auf jeden Fall nicht standardsprachlich. Ich würde stattdessen _morgens_ sagen.
> 
> Kajjo


 
Hallo, Kajjo,
ich möchte zunächst bestätigen, dass das Wort regional- und umgangssprachlich ist. Außerdem kann es in Dialekten vorkommen. Das Wort ist _*nicht *_auf Österreich beschränkt. Ich nehme an, dass es im südlichen Sprachgebiet häufig ist. 
Im Südthüringer Raum gehört es zur Alltagssprache, auch wenn Hochdeutsch gesprochen wird. In Sachsen habe ich es nicht gehört. Das heißt nicht, dass es nicht vorkommt. 

Ob es weiter in den nördlichen Sprachraum vordringt, weiß ich nicht. 

Regionale, aber in großen Gebieten gesprochene Formen darf man nicht ausschließen. Die in diesen Gegenden Wohnenden merken zum Teil gar _*nicht*_, dass es sich um regionalen Gebrauch handelt. Andere Beispiele Beispiele sind auch Sonnabend/Samstag, Porree/Lauch. 

Ähnlich wie bei "Frühs/in der Frühe" übernimmt eines der Wörter allmählich den Vorrang. 

Bei Sonnabend/Samstag übernimmt zur Zeit die Samstag-Form den Vorrang, zumindest, wenn man Kalender betrachtet. 

Bei Frühs/in der Frühe übernimmt "in der Frühe" den Vorrang. 

"Frühs" ist auf keinen Fall auf *einen* Dialekt beschränkt. Es kommt in mehreren Dialekten und in einem großen Teil des deutschen Sprachgebietes in der regionalen Umgangssprache vor.

Viele Grüße von Bernd


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Regionale, aber in großen Gebieten gesprochene Formen darf man nicht ausschließen. Die in diesen Gegenden Wohnenden merken zum Teil gar _*nicht*_, dass es sich um regionalen Gebrauch handelt. Andere Beispiele Beispiele sind auch Sonnabend/Samstag, Porree/Lauch.


Nein, Hutschi, die Beispiele sind ausgesprochen schlecht. Wenn man diese Wörter im Duden oder online auf DWDS nachschlägt, dann gibt es nicht einmal einen Hinweis auf regionale oder dialektale Varianten, beide Fassungen sind standardsprachlich -- zugegeben mit unterschiedlichen Verbreitungsgebieten. Dagegen sind Wörter wie _frühs_ einfach standardsprachlich nicht existent!

Der Unterschied liegt also darin, daß eine Kategorie in Schulaufsätzen, gesetzlichen Regelungen und Deutsch-für-Ausländer-Prüfungen als richtig und passend anerkannt ist, während die andere Sorte dies nicht ist. Dieser wichtige Unterschied muß schon deutlich gemacht werden. _Frühs_ ist einfach nicht akzeptabel in der Standardsprache, Porree und Sonnabend sind es schon.

Und noch einmal, weil es ja scheinbar so schwierig zu verstehen ist:

Als Antwort auf "Was bedeutet _in the morning_ auf Deutsch?" soll eine hochsprachliche Antwort gegeben werden, also _morgens_. Da hat _frühs_ überhaupt gar nichts verloren, auch nicht als Alternative oder Hinweis. _Frühs_ ist _falsch_, gemessen an der Standardsprache der Wörterbücher.

Wenn die Frage dagegen lautet "Welche dialektalen Alternativen gibt es zu _morgens_?" oder einfach "Ich habe _frühs_ gelesen. Was bedeutet das?", dann kann man natürlich über diese umgangssprachlichen Varianten in epischer Breite diskutieren.

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Und noch einmal, weil es ja scheinbar so schwierig zu verstehen ist:
> 
> Als Antwort auf "Was bedeutet _in the morning_ auf Deutsch?" soll eine hochsprachliche Antwort gegeben werden, also _morgens_. Da hat _frühs_ überhaupt gar nichts verloren, auch nicht als Alternative oder Hinweis. _Frühs_ ist _falsch_, gemessen an der Standardsprache der Wörterbücher.
> 
> Wenn die Frage dagegen lautet "Welche dialektalen Alternativen gibt es zu _morgens_?" oder einfach "Ich habe _frühs_ gelesen. Was bedeutet das?", dann kann man natürlich über diese umgangssprachlichen Varianten in epischer Breite diskutieren.
> 
> Kajjo


 
Dem stimme ich vollständig zu.

Henriks Frage war:


> Merkwürdig, aber wahr. Bei _*frühs (=in der Frühe), mittags (am Mittag), nachmittags (am Nachmittag)*_ und *abends* _*(am Abend)*_ nickt mein Sprachgefühl. Bei beispielsweise _*montags *_ist eindeutig von jedem Montag die Rede.
> 
> 
> Die Beispiele können aber genauso gut auch für eine Regelmäßigkeit stehen, je nach Kontext. (jeden Mittag) Ist das etwa stark regional?




Die Frage war also: In welcher Weise sind die Formen regional?

Die klare und einfache Antwort ist:

"Frühs" ist regional, Dialekt bzw. regionale Umgangssprache, und es ist in nördlicheren Sprachbereichen unbekannt.

(In der Frühe), mittags (am Mittag), nachmittags (am Nachmittag) und abends (am Abend) sind Hochdeutsch und werden sowohl schriftlich als auch mündlich gebraucht. Normalerweise, aber nicht unbedingt, zeigen die Formen mit "s" Regelmäßigkeit an.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Dem stimme ich vollständig zu.


Danke!




> Die klare und einfache Antwort ist:





> "Frühs" ist regional, Dialekt bzw. regionale Umgangssprache, und es ist in nördlicheren Sprachbereichen unbekannt. (In der Frühe), mittags (am Mittag), nachmittags (am Nachmittag) und abends (am Abend)





> sind Hochdeutsch und werden sowohl schriftlich als auch mündlich gebraucht. Normalerweise, aber nicht unbedingt, zeigen die Formen mit "s" Regelmäßigkeit an.


Ja! Genau! So einfach hätte die Antwort sein können und sollen! Ähnliches hatte ich oben bereits gesagt und auch die korrekte hochspracliche Fassung genannt.

Präzise, knappe Antworten helfen wirklich und schaffen Klarheit. 

Kajjo


----------



## Jana337

Eine aktuelle Version des Verhaltenskodexes, die hoffentlich mehr Klarheit schafft und den Interpretationsraum einengt:


> Generell haben Antworten auf Deutsch in der deutschen Hochsprache zu erfolgen. Erläuterungen zu mundartlichen und regionalen Varianten sollten als solche klar gekennzeichnet werden.


Ich wiederhole noch einmal: Dieses Forum ist keine Sprachberatung, sondern ein Diskussionsforum. Die Fragensteller haben keinerlei Eigentumsrechte zu den Fäden, die sie erstellen. Wenn sich eine rege Diskussion entwickelt, die über die Bedürfnisse des Fragenstellers hinausgeht (sei es die stilistische Ebene, die Mundarten usw.), ist es zu begrüßen. Natürlich wollen wir alle vermeiden, dass sich die Fragenden irgendwo bloßstellen, weil sie von uns ungenaue oder irreführende Antworten bekommen haben.

Darum kümmern sich die allgemeinen Forumregeln...





> Any information, translations and definitions posted in these forums must be accompanied by a reasonable attempt to verify accuracy. Give sources for extensive quotations. If you are unsure of the accuracy of your information or translation, please say so.


...und auch ein anderer Teil unseres Verhaltenskodexes.


> Sogar aus scheinbar trivialen Anfängerfragen entwickeln sich sehr oft hochinteressante, aufschlussreiche und ergiebige Diskussionen über Sonderfälle der deutschen Sprache. Das ist sehr positiv und für ein spannendes Leben im Forum unabdingbar. *Themenstarter dürfen jedoch nicht mit Informationen überhäuft werden*, mit denen sie nichts anfangen können. Bevor man mit dem Glasperlenspiel beginnt, sollte man sich versichern, dass die Frage des Themenstarters *ausreichend beantwortet wurde*, und zwar auf einem seinen Deutschkenntnissen* entsprechenden Niveau*.


Die der deutschen Standardsprache nicht gehörenden Ausdrücke werden in nicht in Sonderdiskussionen zu Mundarten und Dialekten verbannt, sondern sie dürfen in allen Diskussionen besprochen werden, wo sie mit dem Thema zusammenhängen. Im Interesse der Nichtmuttersprachler bleiben wir bitte bei der Gewohnheit, Abweichungen vom deutschen Standard ausdrücklich als solche zu bezeichnen, insofern man davon weiß. Dass es nicht immer so sein wird, ist klar: Man müsste in Germanistik promoviert werden, um im jeden Einzelfall genau zu wissen, was zum Standard gehört. Das erfährt man oft erst während der Diskussion. Man bedenke, wieviel wir alle hier gelernt haben.

Mit dieser neuen Version und Auslegung des Verhaltenskodexes befindet sich das Deutschforum im Einklang mit anderen Foren hier bei WordReference. Fast alle Sprachen, für die wir hier Foren haben, werden in mehreren Ländern gesprochen (oder es bestehen spürbare Unterschiede innerhalb eines Landes). In den Foren herrscht Pluralität, die keineswegs an Anarchie grenzt. Wenn jemand etwas stark Dialektales vorschlägt, wird er von den anderen umgehend und freundlich korrigiert. Ich hoffe, wir schaffen es hier im Deutschforum auch, zumal die deutsche Sprache viel uniformer ist als etwa Spanisch, Arabisch oder Englisch.

Diese Diskussion ist geschlossen. Weitere Kommentare dazu bitte an die Moderatoren richten.


----------

